# 2nd Heat Cycle in 2 months



## BradV (Aug 18, 2018)

AVA is my 8 month old GSD. She had her first heat cycle starting on May 1st (7 months of age) of this year, bled for 3 weeks, had mildly swollen parts. It seemed to be a normal cycle. Now 7 weeks from when she started her first cycle she appears to be having another. Her parts are more swollen than the first time, and from start of swelling to bleeding took 3-4 days. Can this be normal to have 2 cycles so close together? She has not had any contact with any male dogs. Should she be checked by a Vet? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

*Hi BradV:*
I posted a question about an abnormal heat cycle a couple of days ago and didn't get any replies either. I did some additional internet searches this morning and found articles about abnormal heat cycles. The phrase "abnormal heat cycle" led me to more helpful information. In my case, my puppies first heat is abnormally long. You might find the links below helpful:

*Abnormal heat cycles in female dogs*

https://www.pet-happy.com/abnormal-heat-cycles-in-female-dogs/

https://breedingbusiness.com/abnormal-heat-in-dogs/

Dog Breeding - Abnormal Estrous (Heat) Cycle

https://www.intechopen.com/books/ca.../abnormalities-in-the-sexual-cycle-of-bitches


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i didn’t read the above links or aforementioned post, but “split seasons” are not unheard of in young dogs doing thru their first heat.

edit: if you will be tracking her heats, start from the dates of this “2nd” one. there is a good change things will be normal thereafter. if you are planning to breed her later and the split seasons continue - you will have to work with a reproduction specialist to have her hormones checked, plan the breeding, etc


----------



## BradV (Aug 18, 2018)

Thank you for your replies. They have helped immensely.


----------

